# antec 1200



## kof2000

and thats the p180 mini to the left.


----------



## ThatGuy16

Those are pretty nice... and rather big


----------



## INTELCRAZY

kof2000 said:


> and thats the p180 mini to the left.



WTF!? Where did you find those?

I want that P180 mini....


----------



## tuxify

Lmao. Funny looking at the avatars in a row: Nobody Inside? Intel Sucks. Intel Crazy.
Sexy case. Whats at the top (PSU looking thing)


----------



## diduknowthat

tuxify said:


> Lmao. Funny looking at the avatars in a row: Nobody Inside? Intel Sucks. Intel Crazy.
> Sexy case. Whats at the top (PSU looking thing)



looks like watercooling.

Anyways, here's something on the 180mini...

http://www.bit-tech.net/news/2007/06/08/antec_cases_psus_comptex_2007/1


----------



## INTELCRAZY

diduknowthat said:


> looks like watercooling.
> 
> Anyways, here's something on the 180mini...
> 
> http://www.bit-tech.net/news/2007/06/08/antec_cases_psus_comptex_2007/1



Yeah I googled and came across that... Whoever is taking pics seriously needs to just let someone else do it, b/c those pix suck.


----------



## mep916

Damn!  I knew Antec would come out with a full tower version of the 900 - right after I bought mine, of course!


----------



## chupacabra

There are some other pics like those


----------



## JSpecGC8

Man thats awsome, I am mad at Antec now because I love the 900 but that 1200 = teh secksy!!


----------



## spanky

yeah what i don't like about the 900 is that it's so small. i need a full size tower. when is 1200 available for purchase?


----------



## kof2000

in 1200days


----------



## chupacabra

theresthatguy said:


> yeah what i don't like about the 900 is that it's so small. i need a full size tower. when is 1200 available for purchase?



Not sure about the date on the united states, but i know some uk sites are already selling it ( or they should from what the release date was given for uk)


----------



## JSpecGC8

I have the 900 and love it but man its going to be a hard thing for me not to get the 1200.


----------



## CrazyEh

Wow thats awesome!

I really like the 900 version, but don't like the fact that there's hardly any room inside.

Can't wait until the 1200 comes out! I've been looking for a new case.


----------

